# New Play Store look.....blahh



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

I just got on the play store to check some things out only to find that overnight they completely revamped the look and feel. My previously inverted look is no longer inverted and it sucks. I hate the new layout. Anyone out there got a link to a new inverted play store?? Or is it too soon?.....

I just really hate it and want my inverted look back. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Have you looked here ? http://b-boytm.webnode.com/themed-apps/

look toward the top left corner for blacked out and xparent apps


----------



## Willy 460 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you very much LarryP, that is exactly what I was looking for. Might as well give a big thanks to B-boy while I'm at it for the kick-ass theming. Thanks Rootzwiki!!

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I was pretty sure that was what you were looking for







. Plus you found even more too ... lol

Yeah B-boy does an awesome job !!


----------



## Foxtrot_Xray (Dec 28, 2011)

Question is, how do you stop it from auto-updating again? Looking at it, I guess there's no easy way except to reflash after an update.


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Foxtrot_Xray said:


> Question is, how do you stop it from auto-updating again? Looking at it, I guess there's no easy way except to reflash after an update.


freeze the auto updater

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

